# Cat Butts Aren't for Licking!



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry for the gross title, but we're really struggling with this one at home. Brady's nose is like GLUED to the cat's behind and it is REALLY annoying both us and the cat.

We correct him and stop him every single time, but he just will not stop! I have no idea what to do.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Heh, Buffy went through a phase of doing that too. I know that dogs generally really like cat poop, so I wasn't very surprised.

I just verbally corrected her every time she did it. If that didn't work, I leashed her and kept her away from the cat. Eventually she learned to not do it (at least in front of me).


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Butt sniffing is the Famed Canine Greeting Ritual. They are not very selective about what butt either.. so it is a good idea to not allow the dog in the bathroom....


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes but playing choo-choo train nose-to-bum with the cat is a little different.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Porter REALLY likes my male cat's butt. He licks it every day...though Disco doesn't seem to mind (he just lays down and takes it). I just tell him "leave it" and toss one of his toys for him to play with. He seems to not be doing it as much now thankfully.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

That's pretty gross... Do you think your cat will ever tell him off if he won't stop? Sometimes animals teach each other best.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

Only Grimm will do this. He knows "leave it", though, and will stop immediately if he slips up and tries it.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Both Abby and Harper lick the cats' butts at our house. Abby's the worst offender. Ewwww. Oliver, the cat, doesn't mind, Stella, the cat, will occassionally run off, but neither one of the cats tell them off! 
We usually distract them with a toy, a game, or a command, but it's gross, especially because both our pups are big kissers! And, I loved getting doggy kisses til I saw the cat but licking going on.


----------

